# COs On Russia's Toughest Prisons



## Mugen (Jun 18, 2012)

Did you guys see that documentary on National Geographic? The Caucasian Mountain Shepherd (CMD, CO) was the featured guard dog of the notorious Vladamir Central Prison. It's impressive to see the COs in action. The prisoners fear the COs. 

It's said that they have the stopping caliber of the 45. They stand over 6 feet tall and are the size of a bear. 

That said, I love my COs.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 19, 2012)

I've seen that episode a couple of times. A lot of people who have never dealt with the breed think that stories about Caucasian Ovcharka's guarding ability are exaggerated, 
but in general these stories are not exaggerated at all.
It's a breed that guards against 2 legged and 4 legged intruders with such high intensity, that looks scary even for people who have been around the breed for years, without having to be trained for it first.
I love my CO's too and I hope the CO puppy we recently got is going to be as amazing as our older CO.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 19, 2012)

Very cool!  I am going to try and find it on the Internet.  I would love to see it.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2012)

Pictures!! Pictures!! Please of your CO's!


----------



## Grazer (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jntX-rXCw5E The part about CO starts at 4.45 minutes and lasts a couple of minutes, but they also occasionally show the CO's shortly throughout the whole episode. 

A little off topic, the guards seem to also use the East-European Shepherd (Russian version of the German Shepherd, but in general more aggressive and with a straighter back) when they walk the prisoners etc



Our CO's:

Atlas 12 months on the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Phoebe 9 weeks on the pic


----------



## Mugen (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's my new CO. He's about 5 months old. He's a bear-type CO like the ones from the youtube's link.

Grazer,

Your CO looks wonderful. Looks like you have a bear-type CO. She'll be bigger than your other CO.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 21, 2012)

Mugen he's one gorgeous puppy, really huge too! He's gonna be a looker once he fully matures. How do your two male CO's get along btw?

Thank you, well I hope our female puppy won't be bigger than Atlas lol 
I highly doubt it to be honest. Atlas is already 30 inches tall, but he's not as heavy boned as those bear-type CO's.
Right now she's a little smaller than he was at that age.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link that was very interesting.  They are impressive and a handsome dog breed that is for sure.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------

